# My 12 year old daughters shot at 30 yards.



## ChrisG45 (Aug 29, 2014)

Awsome,good to see kids involved in archery !!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SantoshBobade9 (Aug 16, 2016)

Your daughter is amazing good job.


----------



## Kat1eDownes (Nov 4, 2019)

Nice job!


----------



## rmatthews131 (Nov 6, 2019)

Great work.


----------



## RedneckFoodie (Nov 12, 2019)

Im looking at bows for my 9 and 11 year old daughters. How do you find the hoyt? Happy with it? How long do you think she will have it prior to needing an upgrade? I can see from the pics and the smile on her face, how she obviously finds it...LOL


----------

